# Pointless minutia



## danalto

DUCK DODGERS: Don't interrupt me while I'm pontificating on *pointless minutia*.


----------



## Alfry

non interrompermi/interrompetemi mentre pontifico su minuzie di poco conto (inutili)


----------



## Silvia

Credo che il verbo pontificate sia un false friend, in questo caso.


----------



## danalto

Silvia said:
			
		

> Credo che il verbo pontificate sia un false friend, in questo caso.


D'accordo con Silvia, alfry!
Lo avevo escluso a priori, infatti.

Pensavo di usare: blatero stupidaggini, pronuncio facezie, something like that?


----------



## Silvia

Non proprio, Daniela, non mi viene in mente niente di appropriato, mi sono fissata su ponti d'oro e mi sono arenata


----------



## Alfry

con 'pontificare' io non intendevo il senso stretto della parola ma un qualcosa del genere 'fare un discorso con tono di superiorità'.
Credo che possa essere usato in modo scherzoso o semiserio.


----------



## mimitabby

Perfetto, Alfry
sei pronto insegnare ENGLESE!


----------



## danalto

mimitabby said:
			
		

> Perfetto, Alfry
> sei pronto per insegnare lINGLESE!



Oh, God Are you sure? 

Okay, then, I'll try: *Cadet…lo sai che non mi devi interrompere mentre sto sentenziando su insulsi argomenti**.*


----------



## Silvia

quisquilie, quisquilie starebbe bene.


----------



## lsp

Can you explain to me the doubts on pontificating? It means to sermonize like a Pope, so when used for a layperson it suggests that s/he speaks in a dogmatic and/or pompous manner. Is that not the same?


----------



## mimitabby

lsp said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me the doubts on pontificating? It means to sermonize like a Pope, so when used for a layperson it suggests that s/he speaks in a dogmatic and/or pompous manner. Is that not the same?


yes, in english, (excuse me for the misspelling of inglese)
This person was going on and on and on like an expert but was babbling
about absolutely nothing of interest or importance. 
This is meant to sound really silly and it does.
I hope that clears it up
mimi


----------



## danalto

lsp said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me the doubts on pontificating? It means to sermonize like a Pope, so when used for a layperson it suggests that s/he speaks in a dogmatic and/or pompous manner. Is that not the same?


lsp, hi! 
I told you this is a Duck Dodgers' cartoon just to give you an idea of the style I should use in writing the dialogue. What you just said is absolutely right, and it's the same in Italian, but here, in this context, I don't "feel" it's right...expecially now, that the Pope died! (and I'm *not *joking at all! Believe me! )

*Quisquilie *is fantastic, Silvia, thanks! Expecially 'cause there's an "s" in it.
Ehm, Duffy Duck needs a lot of s (which is the plural of s, BTW??  ) remember the way he talks? So, in writing the Italian dialogue I have to pay attention to that too.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me the doubts on pontificating? It means to sermonize like a Pope, so when used for a layperson it suggests that s/he speaks in a dogmatic and/or pompous manner. Is that not the same?


 My doubts stemmed from what I read:

pontificate (intransitive verb) 
from MW
'to speak or express opinions in a pompous or dogmatic way'
from dictionary.com
'to express opinions or judgments in a dogmatic way'

pontificare
dal De Mauro Paravia
avere un atteggiamento saccente e sussiegoso, manifestare un’ostentata superiorità, spec. nel parlare

Non colgo queste sfumature in inglese. La saccenteria implica un atteggiamento di superiorità molto antipatica, il sussiego implica altezzosità, superbia e un comportamento affettato, di chi vuol sembrare ciò che non è. E' una presa in giro in italiano, non come in inglese, non c'è niente di dogmatico. Ecco perché ho detto che si tratta di un false friend.


----------



## Alfry

Anche in italiano, se usato non riferendosi a figure ecclesiastiche, ha un significato non dogmatico. Parlare ostentando superiorità. 

Per fare un esempio: un professore, un amministratore delegato, un dottore... possono pontificare nel parlare in un comizio o in aula o, che ne so, in televisione (spesso capita ai politici).

Quanto a quisquiglie, direi che ci sta proprio bene


----------



## danalto

Hi, alfry! What's *quisquiglie*?  A nice mixture between quisquilie e biglie (_billiard balls)_? 

I'm joking, but the right spelling is *quisquilie*!

Coffee, alfry?


----------



## Silvia

Alfry said:
			
		

> Anche in italiano...


 Alfry, hai ripetuto la definizione in italiano, non quella in inglese! Mi sembri un po' confuso oggi


----------



## Alfry

mi avete beccato  

I quit ... per oggi


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> My doubts stemmed from what I read:
> 
> pontificate (intransitive verb)
> from MW
> 'to speak or express opinions in a pompous or dogmatic way'
> from dictionary.com
> 'to express opinions or judgments in a dogmatic way'
> 
> pontificare
> dal De Mauro Paravia
> avere un atteggiamento saccente e sussiegoso, manifestare un’ostentata superiorità, spec. nel parlare
> 
> Non colgo queste sfumature in inglese. La saccenteria implica un atteggiamento di superiorità molto antipatica, il sussiego implica altezzosità, superbia e un comportamento affettato, di chi vuol sembrare ciò che non è. E' una presa in giro in italiano, non come in inglese, non c'è niente di dogmatico. Ecco perché ho detto che si tratta di un false friend.


I guess I'll give up today, too. My Italian must be failing me, to me they seem identical.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> to me they seem identical.


 How so? Can you explain?

Comunque, Daniela, sentenziare secondo me è più vicino alla definizione inglese di pontificare 'to speak or express opinions in a pompous or dogmatic way', ancora meglio, sputar sentenze


----------



## mimitabby

sputar sentenze???
che cosa vuole dire??


----------



## danalto

mimitabby said:
			
		

> sputar sentenze???
> che cosa vuole dire??


'to speak or express opinions in a pompous or dogmatic way'


----------



## ikester

lsp said:
			
		

> to me they seem identical.





			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> How so? Can you explain?


pompous
from MW
1. excessively elevated or ornate <_pompous_ rhetoric>
2. having or exhibiting self-importance : arrogant

dogmatism
from MW
positiveness in assertion of opinion especially when unwarranted or arrogant

Can you explain why you think they're different, Silvia? To me, it seems the same as "_atteggiamento saccente e sussiegoso_."

(I think perhaps "dogmatic/dogmatism" is the false friend here...)

ciao,


----------



## abercrombie

As a general rule, the best Italian translation of the English word "pontificate" is "predicare". As always, context is important, so there may be better a translation depending on the circumstance.

There is no such word in Italian as "pontificare" or even _ponteficare_ - at best these might make some jargonistic sense in the world of engineering, in reference to bridges. 

Words like these are nothing more than garbled Italianisations of English words, so often used mistakenly by the children of Italian migrants, and occasionally by Italian migrants themselves who have been away from the metropole for too long. My all time favourite is the word, "ridere" supposedly meaning _to read _when in fact in Italian _ridere_ means_ to laugh._


----------



## franz rod

> As a general rule, the best Italian translation of the English word "pontificate" is "predicare". As always, context is important, so there may be better a translation depending on the circumstance.



Leggendo la definizione di pontificate non sembra che la miglior traduzione sia predicare, ma proprio pontificare.



> There is no such word in Italian as "pontificare" or even _ponteficare_



Non capisco cosa vorresti dire:  in italiano esiste la parola pontificare.



> Words like these are nothing more than garbled Italianisations of English words, so often used mistakenly by the children of Italian migrants, and occasionally by Italian migrants themselves who have been away from the metropole for too long. My all time favourite is the word, "ridere" supposedly meaning _to read _when in fact in Italian _ridere_ means_ to laugh._



Ma ridere e read vogliono dire due cose completamente diverse, pontificare e pontificate invece sembra che vogliano dire la stessa cosa e comunque l'etimologia è la stessa.

Aggiungo una piccola curiosità: pontefice originariamente sembra che vorrebbe veramente dire "costruire ponti".


----------



## abercrombie

Sarebbe interessante sapere quando la parola _pontificare_ sia entrata in uso. Cioè, si parla di un termine piutosto recente, o uno che sarebbe in uso da decenni e secoli ? C'è anche la possibilità che l'uso piutosto diffuso del termine inglese "to pontificate", abbia dato nuova vita all' uso della parola in italiano - forse anche certi sottili cambiamenti di significato, da quello originale. Teniamo anche presente l'effetto dell' inglese non solo sulla lingua italiana, ma sull' evoluzione della mentalità di quelli che lo parlano, percui oggi l'italiano è una lingua in veloce via di trasformazione.

Quello che trovo molto interessante qui, sarebbe proprio la questione dell' etimologia. Sia la parola di radice _ponte_, che _pontefice_, suggerirebbero la parola "ponteficare" (che non esiste) piutosto che _pontificare_. Questo potrebbe ben suggerire che la parola sia entrata in uso o rientrata in uso nella forma contemporanea, grazie proprio all' Inglese. Ricordiamoci che la parola inglese per il _Pontefice_ sarebbe, _Pontiff._ Non posso pensare a nessun' altra ragione percui oggi in italiano si scriva la parola, _pontificare_, piutosto che "ponteficare".


----------



## danalto

Ti suggerisco di aprire un thread nel Forum Solo Italiano...e grazie per aver riesumato un vecchio e polveroso argomento di più di 3 anni fa!


----------



## zipp404

*pont*ificating on *point*less ...   Danalto, Try to reproduce the alliteration in Italian [the alliteration makes it sound really funny]   Baci di America


----------



## danalto

zipp404 said:


> *pont*ificating on *point*less ...   Danalto, Try to reproduce the alliteration in Italian [the alliteration makes it sound really funny]   Baci dall'America


Oh, my! Why didn't you tell me that 3 years ago?  _(joking, have a look to the date of my first post...)_


----------



## housecameron

franz rod said:


> Leggendo la definizione di pontificate non sembra che la miglior traduzione sia predicare, ma proprio pontificare.


 
Concordo, _pontificare_ è corretto, anzi, correttissimo.



franz rod said:


> Aggiungo una piccola curiosità: pontefice originariamente *sembra che vorrebbe *veramente* dire* "costruire ponti".


 
_Sembra che vorrebbe dire? __ _

_Sembra (che) voglia dire _
_Sembrerebbe voler dire _


----------

